# Audi 5000 ignition timing



## hawkd (Apr 25, 2005)

Here in California the smog police make us time a 5000 non-turbo at 6 degrees bofore top dead center while in other parts of the globe they time theirs at 15 degrees btdc. What a hugh difference in engine preformance those 9 degrees seem to make, at least on my engine. Has everyone else already known this for years?.........


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Audi 5000 ignition timing (hawkd)*

Timing always makes a big difference as long as you run the hi-test gas to go with it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hawkd (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: Audi 5000 ignition timing (duandcc)*

I never had engine knock. What other signs should I look for?


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Audi 5000 ignition timing (hawkd)*

That's basically it. Run as much advance as possible without pinging/knocking and/or having the engine throw codes...


----------



## hawkd (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: Audi 5000 ignition timing (duandcc)*

Thanks, I think these engines were originally intended to run at 15 BTDC on regular gas. (Haynes manual quotes 15 degrees for Great Brittin vs. 6 degrees for USA. Retarded timing is just better for our smog control.


----------

